# 328d: SCR Metering Cover Recall



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

Just FYI, brought my '17 328d in for 10k service this morning and learned there's a recall for the SCR metering cover. SIB 511617

Not sure what the part actually is or what the issue is, but must be pretty new if '17 vehicles have it.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

My general purpose search engine got no hits on "SCR metering cover."


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

FaRKle! said:


> Just FYI, brought my '17 328d in for 10k service this morning and learned there's a recall for the SCR metering cover. SIB 511617
> 
> Not sure what the part actually is or what the issue is, but must be pretty new if '17 vehicles have it.


Can you post a copy of the SIB?


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

It is to install tamper proof screws which use a special tool.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

a SIB isn't a recall


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

imtjm said:


> a SIB isn't a recall


Maybe not, but the SIB specifically says: "SCR Metering Cover *Recall* Campaign Code 0051130400 SIB511617." So this SIB is in fact a recall.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

FaRKle! said:


> Maybe not, but the SIB specifically says: "SCR Metering Cover *Recall* Campaign Code 0051130400 SIB511617." So this SIB is in fact a recall.


Then post it please. Yours is the only occurance on the web of that search argument.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

Sib 51 16 17


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Jim E. said:


> Sib 51 16 17


Very interesting. Thank you. So owners are not to attempt repair of components behind this cover.

I have a collection of secure fastener tools, but not this rounded-triangle head.

Thanks.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Jim E. said:


> Sib 51 16 17


That's a real pi$$er. One of the most DIY-friendly possible fixes to 4d16 (and other DEF problems) is to remove, inspect and flush/clean the metering valve (injector) for the DEF system - it lives on the bottom of the DPF behind that panel.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Wonder if access to this area would hinder any type of attempt to disable scr......


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

FaRKle! said:


> Maybe not, but the SIB specifically says: "SCR Metering Cover *Recall* Campaign Code 0051130400 SIB511617." So this SIB is in fact a recall.


not a recall...nowhere does it mention recall in the SIB, it's a service action.


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

imtjm said:


> not a recall...nowhere does it mention recall in the SIB, it's a service action.












I'll say, you sure know how to discourage people from sharing information in the future. Troll.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

FaRKle! said:


> I'll say, you sure know how to discourage people from sharing information in the future. Troll.


Let's not throw around ad hominem attacks. I in no way discourage info sharing, but want people to be clear. A recall is a specific thing, and even though whoever typed in in your repair order "recall" the SIB is not a recall. It's an open service action to look at next service if not already done. A recall is bring in your affected car.


----------



## Uber Commuter (May 26, 2017)

^He's right, you know.jpg


----------



## BlkDieselF30 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi! New here...
I, too, just got hit with the SIB 511716. I'm guessing it's rather rare, since my dealership (who claims to be the one of the largest in the US) had to order the new bolts.

The service paperwork I got after my service says that they special ordered 
"FP Number 07-14-2-704-785 FILLISTER HEAD SCRE"

They said they'd call me when the parts show up and sent me on my way.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

BlkDieselF30 said:


> Hi! New here...
> I, too, just got hit with the SIB 511716. I'm guessing it's rather rare, since my dealership (who claims to be the one of the largest in the US) had to order the new bolts.
> 
> The service paperwork I got after my service says that they special ordered
> ...


They special ordered a single screw?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlkDieselF30 (Sep 3, 2017)

No... they ordered FOUR of them.
As if money were no object.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

BlkDieselF30 said:


> Hi! New here...
> I, too, just got hit with the SIB 511716. I'm guessing it's rather rare, since my dealership (who claims to be the one of the largest in the US) had to order the new bolts.
> 
> The service paperwork I got after my service says that they special ordered
> ...


yeah, rare indeed...SIB lists only 608 vehicles where the four .99c each fillister head screws were not to spec.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

ingenieur said:


> It is to install tamper proof screws which use a special tool.


It shouldn't be hard to cut a slot into the screw heads with a Dremel tool to get on them with a flat bladed screwdriver to get them out. Then replace with non-security screws. Maybe it's worth looking into getting the correct security screwdriver tool for the screws.

If this were on my car I wouldn't allow this SIB to be performed in the first place.

Good luck.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

